# Filmed two beautiful creek fish mating/dancing



## deerhuntinghippie (Jun 1, 2015)

Me and the family did a little detecting and creek exploring. Found some cool stuff but I filmed a couple of fish that I've never seen before around here. Anyone know what kind they are?





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

